# Meghan McCain At Occupy Wall Street



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Meghan McCain at Occupy Wall Street 
thedailybeast.com -

I would have put this in with the Occupy thread but I wanted this to stand out more on it's own.

My Day at Occupy Wall Street[/h]Oct 24, 2011 10:07 PM EDT \
As Occupy Wall Street stretches into its fifth week, is the message behind the movement getting any clearer? To find out, Meghan McCain went down to Zuccotti Park and interviewed many of the protesters. Here's what she saw-and smelled.

Meghan McCain's Day at Occupy Wall Street - The Daily Beast


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I have no use for her or her father anymore, that being said, Thank you for your serivce Sir.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2011)

The only useful thing I took away from that article is that Meghan McCain is pretty hot.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Yup it does not need a special thread.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Damn right

View attachment 3175


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Any chance of recovering the Hello Megan McCain thread? That lead to the Hello Danielle Llyoyd thread which was also good.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Yup, I'd hit it


Absolutely.

As a side note...Did anyone notice the moron in the bottom picture with the sign reading: "I could lose my job for having a voice?"

Uhhh...no idiot...you could lose your job for going AWOL to camp out with a bunch of smelly, unshowered, tree hugging hippies who believe they should have no accountability for their lives. THATS why you should have no job.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

the word "hippie" sounds weird being used in 2011.

is there anything else we could call them ?

the "deadbeat" generation ? 

slackers, grungers, ?


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

pahapoika said:


> the word "hippie" sounds weird being used in 2011.


I agree and dare I say the hippies from the 60's and 70's were a bite more focused on the issues they protested against. If you watch interviews they knew why they were there and what they wanted to accomplish. Today when they interview the unwashed at the Occupy rallies all you get for answers is stuttering college kids trying to complete a full sentence with little success. They remind me of these idiots in England.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2011)

niteowl1970 said:


> I agree and dare I say the hippies from the 60's and 70's were a bite more focused on the issues they protested against. If you watch interviews they knew why they were there and what they wanted to accomplish. Today when they interview the unwashed at the Occupy rallies all you get for answers is stuttering college kids trying to complete a full sentence with little success. They remind me of these idiots in England.


Agreed.....there were a shockingly low amount of arrests at the original Woodstock, mostly for drug possession, while the OWS crowd is doing rapes and B&E's at an alarming rate.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2011)

The one in the pink bikini is Heidi Montag.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

View attachment 3177


View attachment 3178


----------

